

The realities of selling an IPhone app - liangzan
http://www.streamingcolour.com/blog/2009/03/09/the-numbers-post-aka-brutal-honesty/

======
patio11
Folks who want to see this (and it IS good) can go to Google Reader, type "Add
a feed", punch in Streaming Colour into the search box, and see their last 10
posts. At time of comment this is the top one. (Hint: this is a good trick to
remember. Google will almost certainly have a cached copy of any feed you have
interest in reading ever.)

Sample:

 _I hope that this article might serve as a counter-point to the articles that
seem to go around the web about devs making hundreds of thousands of dollars
off an iPhone app. Everyone within the dev community understands that the odds
of that happening are very slim, yet those are the stories that people like to
hear. ... My hope is that we’ll start seeing more developers putting out
quality titles in the hopes of gradually growing a sustainable business._

------
ObieJazz
"403 Error - Forbidden" speaks to the realities of selling iPhone apps as much
as any other article I've read recently.

